# Halloween Dummy was a DeadBody



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

and in other news....

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/711952--halloween-dummy-was-a-dead-body


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, wouldn't they have noticed the gunshot?!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe he wanted to be part of his decorations for his final Halloween.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

good god


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh thank God... So when I saw the title I was thinking some sicko killed a person and used them in a haunt display. Not quite as morbid as that.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Tralan said:


> Oh thank God... So when I saw the title I was thinking some sicko killed a person and used them in a haunt display. Not quite as morbid as that.


That's what I initially thought too.:googly:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Geez, wouldn't they have noticed the gunshot?!


Yep that's what I'd be thinking... "Hey, that couldn't possibly be a prop somebody made for Halloween, it has wounds!" Think about it for a sec Rox... heheheh.... not being an a-hole, but just had to poke you a bit for that one 

Now, on to the main reaction... I know it's been said but... GOOD GOD!!!!

That's pretty freakin' horrific. And think about it... if you couldn't smell the stench... is this so farfetched? Go through the threads here... the death and gore and zombie props that are built by some of the folks on here. And on other forums. Throw on a few yards of distance, and the fact that no one knows their neighbors anymore... This can happen. And think about it; it's L.A. The home haunter community there is peppered with people who work in the movie industry; look at all the film-set quality home haunts that go up around there. Several CSI quality props are probably flaunted around there every October. This can All. Too. Easily. Happen.

What a freaky thing to read. I mean it's a tragedy, I acknowledge that, and I feel bad for the poor man, but... but I still had to laugh. Just because I realize how easily this could happen. Wow.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

Revenant said:


> Yep that's what I'd be thinking... "Hey, that couldn't possibly be a prop somebody made for Halloween, it has wounds!" Think about it for a sec Rox... heheheh.... not being an a-hole, but just had to poke you a bit for that one


i think she meant the loud bang (gunshot)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

xdmray said:


> i think she meant the loud bang (gunshot)


Yes, yes, I did It's okay, Rev, I still love you

Apart from that, he's absolutely right - timing of the appearance of the body, lack of knowledge of the goings-on of neighbors, and the authenticity of many gory props make this type of event possible.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm...I wonder what it looks like to get shot in the EYE!??


----------

